# Ideas for Disc Golf Course Hole Lighting



## jamesmyname (Feb 20, 2013)

A friend of mine lives on 40 acres of moderately-wooded property. He has an 18-hole disc golf course, but instead of baskets the holes are 1" PVC pipe stuck in the ground about 5 feet tall. We've recently taken to playing at night, which is a lot of fun. I introduced him to quality LED lights. Previously, he had used 3 and 4 cell Maglights, which are impractical for hiking around the woods while carrying a beverage and trying to throw a disc.

I introduced my friend to quality LED lights and we got a couple of throwers. They work great for illuminating the holes, but you obviously need a spotter while you throw. Also, they tend to ruin your night vision. So, our new approach is to use less-bright lights (or just the ones we have on 'low') and glow in the dark discs. The lights can actually charge the GITD discs in just a few seconds between throws, so that works great. However, spotting the holes isn't ideal.

We put reflector tape on each pole to try to spot them easier with less light. It works, but I think the best solution will be a lighted pole. For this, I've been considering modding those solar garden lights with 5mm LEDs. The solar collector/battery can go on top of the poles and I could string a couple of LEDs down the length of the pole.

Keep in mind we don't need very much output on the poles to be able to spot them in the dark. Also, the battery only needs to last at most six to eight hours.

So, that being said, any thoughts? Here are some more considerations:
- We need to keep it relatively cheap. Say under $200 to light 18 poles. The solar lights alone could be about $50.
- It needs to be durable. Flying discs will obviously be hitting these lights.
- It needs to easily be made waterproof. This area gets all four seasons.

Any ideas? Think this could work or is it crazy?


----------



## READYSETGO (Feb 20, 2013)

We played our first game of "NIGHT" golf at our local course. This was regular golf with glow in the dark balls. 

We used GITD supplies to light the flags and cups. Spent $100 and had enough supplies for 25 participants and lighting up the flags, cups and tee boxes. Flags were lit with long tubes taped to the pole and the cups were wired flat strips the fit inside the hole. Lot's of fun!


----------



## lightdelight (Feb 20, 2013)

jamesmyname said:


> Any ideas? Think this could work or is it crazy?



I think it's kind of crazy, but I like it. I sure wouldn't want to install lights on all of them though, unless the course is that good. I would sand em down and paint them with glow in the dark paint, and then some kind of clear coat over that. It doesn't need to be bright really - just enough to see it. You already know where it is because you know the course. Maybe use a different color gitd something you can hang in the trees to guide the way? Those paired with reflectors should work. You can always close your eyes while you "charge" the poles.


----------



## heather369 (Mar 14, 2013)

wow, i like the idea!
my boyfriend should love it also
but i'm not sure whether i can do that with the little light


----------



## Txluke (Dec 2, 2013)

You can get clear box for $2 a foot. This might give you more options because you could light the inside.


----------



## jamesmyname (Dec 3, 2013)

Well 10 months have gone by and I didn't end up doing very much with this project. I still want to try modding a solar garden light to see how well that works; however, it could be a big project with 18 (and soon to be 27) holes.

The one thing I have done was try to make a light for the flying discs. I took a "shock-resistant" coin cell holder and soldered on a LED and resistor. I then encapsulated it in epoxy. The battery is on the other side from the LED / resistor, so it can still be changed. Attaching it to the disc is the one challenge. Unfortunately, I haven't had a chance to test this on the course. My first attempt will be to use plenty of packing tape and maybe some hot-melt glue (but I suspect glue won't work very well). 

My friend has tried commercially available lighted flying discs, but they didn't hold up for long after hitting tree after tree. I hope to try my idea out by the end of the month. Sorry, no pics right now because I forgot to take some and now the lights are at my friend's house.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Dec 4, 2013)

I suggest a bog-standard solar light on top of each pole, with calibrated reflecto-tape below it (Say, 3 strips 1 foot spacing between so you can judge range). This means all the breakable bits can be replaced for $1 at Wal-de-mort whenever it's needed.


----------

